# Candy Cane Wine Recipe



## seminarian (Dec 31, 2008)

i read on another forum that Winemaker magazine had a recipe for Candy Cane Christmas Wine - anyone have the recipe they could send me or another recipe that gives the specifics - number of canes, acid blend, enzymes, etc. I bought 120 candy canes yesterday and want to start a batch for next Christmas.


----------

